# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  πλυντηριο ρουχων

## fm344

καλημερα και καλο σαββατοκυριακο.
πριν 1ωρα παρατηρησε η γυναικα μου πως το πλυντηριο ρουχων καθως δουλευε εβγαζε καπνο.(ηταν στο στιψιμο)
με του που τελειωσε και ανοικσαμε την πορτα,οι καπνοι ηταν πιο εντονη.
ανοιξα το επανω καπακι που εχει,δεν ειδα τιποτα.
μετα ανοιξα το πισω καπακι-καδος-ουτε εκει ειχε κατι που να μυριζει καμενο,αλλιομενο.
μετρισα την αντισταση,μοθ δινει 33ΩΜ.
τα εβαλα να δουλεψει χωρις ρουχα,2 φορες και δεν ειδα να παρουσιαζει το προβλημα που αναφερα πιο πανω.
ειχα ενλεξει και τη ροη του νερου μηπως ειχει βουλοση η εισοδος και δνε πηγαινε νερω-πραγμα αδυνατων λογο του οτι τα ρουχα  δεν θα ηταν βρεγμενα,οταν τα βγαζαμε.
μηπως εφταιγε πως την ωρα που επλενε το πλυντηριο,ειχε βαρος εξωτερικο(λεκανι με απορυπαντικα,καθαριστηκα,στην  δοκιμη δεν ηταν πανω στο πλυντηριο),η,το ανοιγοκλειμα της βρυσης που τραβα το πλυντηριο?
ξεχασα να αβαφερω πιο πανω,πως οταν μετακοινησα το πλυντηριο για να το ανοιξω,στο δαπεδο ειχε κατι σαν νερο με σκουργια,το οπιο δν παρατηρισα ,στις 2 δοκιμες που εκανα ,να ενφανιστη ξανα.
τι μπορει να φταει?
αν πρεπει να μετρισω το μοτερ,πως το μετραω?

----------


## ipso

Ρουλεμάν κάδου?

----------


## solarcon

Καλημέρα και καλό φθινόπωρο…

Το σύστημα κίνησης του πλυντηρίου, βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος του, και σε γενικές γραμμές αποτελείται από τροχαλίες στιπτήρα, μειωτήρα κινήσεως, αντλίας νερού  και τη τροχαλία του κινητήρα. Έλεγξε αρχικά τον ιμάντα και τις τροχαλίες.

  Σε γενικές γραμμές χρειάζεσαι Μεγκόμετρο.  Έτσι γίνεται σωστά η μέτρηση.

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αναλογικό ωμόμετρο ( το ηλεκτρονικό που έχει το διαφορικό ενισχυτή )

  Κλίμακα Χ10 Ω. *Έλεγξε και τα τρεις συνδέσεις με αναφορά τη γείωση*. 
  Εάν το μοτέρ σου είναι εντάξει, προφανώς οι μετρήσεις σου θα δείχνουν μια μηδενική αντίσταση γιατί η επαγωγή είναι ένα DC βραχυκύκλωμα. Σημειώνω ότι εσφαλμένα η γείωση αποκαλείται και κοινός. Η γείωση αποτελείται από έναν αγωγό ο οποίος κανονικά *δεν* μεταφέρει ρεύμα σε κάποιο σημείο και συνδέεται με τη γείωση του  δικτύου

  Σε δεύτερη φάση *έλεγξε τις 3 συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους*. Θα πρέπει να πάρεις μια πολύ μικρή τιμή αντίστασης. Για παράδειγμα 6 Ω ή 5 Ω ή 1Ω. 

  Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι σε τριφασικό κινητήρα, και τρεις μετρήσεις πρέπει να δείξουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ίδια τιμή αντίσταση.

  Από εμεπειρία σου αναφέρω, ότι οι βλάβες στους κινητήρες προέρχονται από την κακή μηχανική επαφή των ψηκτρών ή τη φθορά των δακτυλιδιών των ένσφαιρων τριβέων. Οι ψύκτρες συνήθως μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν. Οι ένσφαιροι τριβείς, αν προκληθεί φθορά σε αυτούς, πρέπει να τους αντικαταστήσουμε και να προηγηθεί αποσυναρμολόγηση του κινητήρα. Χρειάζεται προσοχή.

  Επίσης που και που το τύλιγμα του στάτη ή  δρομέα, μπορεί να βραχυκυκλωθεί με τη θήκη, που συνδέεται στη γείωση με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## leeperik

ελενξε και τον ιμαντα για φθορες,μηπως ειχε βαλει ρουχα περισοτερα απο οσα αντεχει και το μοτερ γυριζε "τρελα" στον ιμαντα με αποτελεσμα να τον θερμανει και να καπνιζει,η μηπως εχει χαλαρωσει ο ιμαντας με τα ιδια αποτελεσματα,

----------


## fm344

ok,θα τα ελενξω ολα και θα ενημερωσο τι εγεινε
ευχαριστω

----------


## Λυκιδευς

μηπως εχει να κανει με τα ηλεκτρονικα του πλυντηριου;πλακετα κοιταξες;αν ειναι θεμα μοτερ τοτε μπορει να εχουν φαγωθει οι ψηκτρες και να μην κανουν καλη επαφη στους τομεις του συλλεκτη εκτος και αν το μοτερ ειναι επαγωγικο...

----------


## FILMAN

> Κλίμακα Χ10 Ω. *Έλεγξε και τα τρεις συνδέσεις με αναφορά τη γείωση*. 
> Εάν το μοτέρ σου είναι εντάξει, προφανώς οι μετρήσεις σου θα δείχνουν μια μηδενική αντίσταση γιατί η επαγωγή είναι ένα DC βραχυκύκλωμα. Σημειώνω ότι εσφαλμένα η γείωση αποκαλείται και κοινός. Η γείωση αποτελείται από έναν αγωγό ο οποίος κανονικά *δεν* μεταφέρει ρεύμα σε κάποιο σημείο και συνδέεται με τη γείωση του δικτύου



Βασικά αυτά που λες είναι σωστά με εξαίρεση τα παρακάτω:
Δεν χρειάζεται ΜΩμετρο για αυτούς τους ελέγχους. Το ΜΩμετρο χρησιμοποιείται για να γίνει μέτρηση της αντοχής μιας μόνωσης. Αν η μόνωση έχει χαλάσει, ένα απλό πολύμετρο σε μέτρηση αντίστασης μεταξύ του αγωγού και της γης, θα δείξει το σφάλμα.
Η ωμομέτρηση ενός καλού μοτέρ ως προς τη γη θα πρέπει να δείχνει άπειρη αντίσταση και όχι 0. Αν η ένδειξη είναι οποιαδήποτε άλλη υπάρχει διαρροή, πόσο μάλλον αν είναι 0!
Η γείωση των ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών ή των αυτοκινήτων πράγματι χρησιμοποιείται και για την επιστροφή των ρευμάτων. Πάντως στις περισσότερες ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις / συσκευές δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Είναι αυτό που ο xrhstosmp θα έλεγε σύστημα ΤΝ...

----------


## thomasskoy

πολλα πλυντηρια κινουργιας τεχνολογιας δεν εχουν υμαντα κινησης αλλα το μοτερ ειναι πισω απο τον καδο με πηνια και η κινηση ειναι απευθειας.εκει αν εχει βλαβη το μοτερ περναει η διαροη στον καδο.

----------


## solarcon

Ρε παλικάρι για να μετρήσεις διαρροή ως προς γη, ποιο όργανο θα χρησιμοποιούσες 
Στα ραδιοηλεκτρονικά εργαστήρια που έχουν SMD εξοπλισμό γιατί είναι υποχρεωτικό να βάζουν megger όργανα ;

Ναι. Τα αναλογικά ωμόμετρα δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα ακριβή στους υπολογισμούς τους. Προσφέρονται για μια χονδρική εικόνα . Μπορεί να έχεις ψευδείς ενδείξεις ανάλογα την κλίμακα. Με το ωμόμετρο μην περιμένεις να εντοπίσεις κατεστραμμένο τύλιγμα παρακολουθώντας τα Ω. Εκτός από διαρροή προς το μεταλλικό κέλυφος, με ένα πολύμετρο είναι περιορισμένες οι δυνατότητες εντοπισμού σοβαρού προβλήματος

Προτείνω την παρακάτω μέθοδο

*Μέθοδος  βραχυκυκλώματος σπειρών :* 

1. Παίρνουμε έναν  ηλεκτρομαγνήτη με Αμπερόμετρο εν σειρά
2. Τοποθετούμε τον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη εναλλάξ σε όλους τους πυρήνες των τυλιγμάτων του μοτέρ.
3. Σε όλα τα τυλίγματα επαγωγικά μεταφέρεται  ρεύμα σαν μετασχηματιστής
4. Σε όλα τα σημεία έχουμε μια σταθερή ένδειξη στο Αμπερόμετρο
5.Εκτός από το σημείο που υπάρχουν βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες.Εκεί έχουμε μεγαλύτερη ένδειξη ρεύματος, σαν να έχουμε Μ/Τ με βραχυκυκλωμένο δευτερεύον.

----------


## FILMAN

Ομολογώ ότι μου άρεσε η μέθοδος εντοπισμού βραχυκυκλωμένων σπειρών σε κινητήρες! Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί! Επιμένω ότι το megger εδώ δεν έχει να μας προσφέρει κάτι, διότι δεν μας νοιάζει αν η μόνωση είναι 10ΜΩ, 100ΜΩ ή 1GΩ... Πάντως επειδή όταν ανοίγεις τον κινητήρα για φτιάξιμο αυτός είχε ήδη δουλέψει με το βραχυκύκλωμα σε ένα μέρος του τυλίγματος, το σημείο αυτό φαίνεται με το μάτι γιατί εκεί κυκλοφορούσε μεγάλο ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα να είναι ορατά τα σημάδια της τοπικής υπερθέρμανσης. Τώρα όσον αφορά τη διαρροή ως προς γη, ένα σφάλμα μόνωσης έχει δυο πιθανούς δρόμους εξέλιξης: 1) Το ηλεκτροφόρο σύρμα έρχεται σε μόνιμη (μηχανική, φυσική) επαφή με το περίβλημα. Αυτό εντοπίζεται πολύ εύκολα με το ωμόμετρο. 2) Το ηλεκτροφόρο σύρμα ίσα που ακουμπάει στο μεταλλικό περίβλημα. Ο σπινθήρας που θα εκσπάσει θα συγκολλήσει το σύρμα στο περίβλημα. Κι αυτό εντοπίζεται με ωμόμετρο.
Άλλοι τύποι βλάβης που μου έχουν τύχει είναι μετά το "τσαφ" η περιέλιξη να κοπεί οπότε ο κινητήρας δεν δουλεύει. Αυτό φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι. Αν η διαρροή γίνει προς το μέρος του ουδετέρου δεν περνάει αρκετό ρεύμα ώστε να γίνει εκκένωση και να συγκολληθεί ή να λιώσει το σύρμα, πέφτει όμως το ρ/δ της εγκατάστασης. Αλλιώς, μπορείς να βάλεις ανάποδα το φις της συσκευής στην πρίζα και να ξαναδοκιμάσεις.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Παρά του ότι, πάω το φίλιππα ( FILMAN ) , έρχομαι στη δυσάρεστη θέση να διαφωνήσω μαζί του σ΄αυτό.
<< Δεν χρειάζεται ΜΩμετρο για αυτούς τους ελέγχους. Το ΜΩμετρο χρησιμοποιείται για να γίνει μέτρηση της αντοχής μιας μόνωσης. Αν η μόνωση έχει χαλάσει, ένα απλό πολύμετρο σε μέτρηση αντίστασης μεταξύ του αγωγού και της γης, θα δείξει το σφάλμα. >>..
απαντηση
Μόνο με μεγγερομέτρηση είμαστε σύγουριο 100% 100%για την καλή κατάσταση των μονώσεων του μοτέρ, και κάτι ακόμη, όχι μεταξύ τυλίγματος (των) και Γης αλλά, και μεταξύ των τυλιγμάτων.
Υ/Γ μέγγερ τάσης 2 * ονομ τάσης των τυληγμάτων

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, ωραία, ας υποθέσουμε ότι το κάνεις. Από ποια τιμή και κάτω θα θεωρήσεις ότι η μόνωση έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ε, ωραία, ας υποθέσουμε ότι το κάνεις. Από ποια τιμή και κάτω θα θεωρήσεις ότι η μόνωση έχει πρόβλημα;



Απαντήσεις προς φίλιππα ( FILMAN )
Όχι << ωραία, ας υποθέσουμε ότι το κάνεις >> πρέπει να το κάνεις.<<Από ποια τιμή και κάτω θα θεωρήσεις ότι η μόνωση έχει πρόβλημα;>> Uον κινητήρα σε V* 1000 Ωm
.<<Από ποια τιμή και κάτω θα θεωρήσεις ότι η μόνωση έχει πρόβλημα;>> πχ κινητήρας 230 V *1000 Ωm = 230000 Ωm ή 230 ΚΩ. Από 230 ΚΩ και κάτω.

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή αν είναι 250kΩ θα το θεωρήσεις εντάξει; Δεν είναι πολύ χαμηλή για να είναι ικανοποιητική; Μια τέτοια τιμή δε θα τη μέτραγε και ένα απλό ωμόμετρο;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Δηλαδή αν είναι 250kΩ θα το θεωρήσεις εντάξει; Δεν είναι πολύ χαμηλή για να είναι ικανοποιητική; Μια τέτοια τιμή δε θα τη μέτραγε και ένα απλό ωμόμετρο;



 
Απαντήσεις προς φίλιππα ( FILMAN )
230kΩ είναι η ελάχιστη αποδεκτή, Ι = U /R…..230 V/ 230Kω μπλά- μπλά = 1 mA .
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο κινητήρας καταγράφεται σαν ύποπτος …<<φυγής >>
<< Μια τέτοια τιμή δε θα τη μέτραγε και ένα απλό ωμόμετρο >> ναι αλλά η μέτρηση με μέγγερ, είναι σαν τη μάχη με πραγματικά πυρά ενώ, η μέτρηση με ωμ/τρο, είναι σαν τη μάχη με νερομπίστολα.
Θεώρησε τα προς το παρόν δεδομένα, γιατί η ανάπτυξη τους είναι χρονοβόρα …ίσως επανέλθω αφού έχω και καλύτερη ενημέρωση για περισσότερα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλο να μετράς με τάση 9Β και άλλο με 100 ή 500 πχ υπερπήδηση και όχι καθαρά ωμική.

----------


## FILMAN

Μα η αντίσταση δεν αλλάζει ανάλογα με την εφαρμοζόμενη τάση δοκιμής, απλώς οι μεγάλες τάσεις χρησιμοποιούνται για να είναι μετρήσιμο το ρεύμα που περνάει από την αντίσταση της μόνωσης, έτσι δεν είναι; Αν έχουμε 9V τάση δοκιμής και 5GΩ αντίσταση μόνωσης, θα περάσει ρεύμα 1.8nA. Αν η τάση δοκιμής γίνει 500V το ρεύμα θα ανέβει στα 0.1μΑ. Άντε, τα 0.1μΑ να τα μετρήσω, τα 1.8nΑ όμως πώς θα τα μετρήσω;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Μα η αντίσταση δεν αλλάζει ανάλογα με την εφαρμοζόμενη τάση δοκιμής, απλώς οι μεγάλες τάσεις χρησιμοποιούνται για να είναι μετρήσιμο το ρεύμα που περνάει από την αντίσταση της μόνωσης, έτσι δεν είναι; Αν έχουμε 9V τάση δοκιμής και 5GΩ αντίσταση μόνωσης, θα περάσει ρεύμα 1.8nA. Αν η τάση δοκιμής γίνει 500V το ρεύμα θα ανέβει στα 0.1μΑ. Άντε, τα 0.1μΑ να τα μετρήσω, τα 1.8nΑ όμως πώς θα τα μετρήσω;



Πιθανόν να είναι έτσι, αλλά μάλλον δε, γιατί αν είναι έτσι θα μας έκανε και μια γέφυρα μέτρησης αντιστάσεων ( σε KΩm, ΜΩm) , κάτι παίζει με τη φόρτιση, για το οποίο δεν μπορώ σήμερα να ισχυριστώ όπως έγραψα και χτες

----------


## thomasskoy

Ετσι λεω και εγω με ενα απλο ομομετρο βλεπεις αν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ετσι λεω και εγω με ενα απλο ομομετρο βλεπεις αν υπαρχει προβλημα.




*Μόνο με μεγγερομέτρηση είμαστε σύγουριο 100% 100%για την καλή κατάσταση των μονώσεων του μοτέρ,* όχι μια από τα ίδια΄
_Και βεβαίως για τα τυλίγματα ως προς Γη και των τυλιγμάτων μεταξύ των ( όχι έλεγχος μόνωσης σπειρών του αυτού τυλίγματος) , είναι άλλο παιχνίδι._

----------


## solarcon

Η οδηγία ΙΕΕΕ 43 ορίζει  κατώφλι αποδεκτότητας  διαρροής κινητήρα 1 ΜΩ / kV. Δηλαδή γενικά, αν έχω 460 V το pass/fail κατώφλι αποδεκτότητας θα είναι 1.46 ΜΩ για ένα ρεύμα διαρροής περίπου 342 μΑ.

Οι απώλειες στις περιελίξεις των κινητήρων , σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία ***, οφείλονται στα δινορεύματα _facault_ και στη μαγνητική υστέρηση.


Κατά συνέπεια, είναι προφανές ότι τέτοιου είδους μετρήσεις πρέπει να γίνονται με μεγκόμετρο. 


*** Electrical engineering fundamentals / Del Toro

----------


## FILMAN

Α, δηλ. η τάση δοκιμής του ΜΩμετρου είναι εναλασσόμενη.

----------


## solarcon

:Lol:  :W00t: 

Άσε μεγάλε σε καπελώσαμε πάλι

----------


## FILMAN

Και επίσης διαβάζοντας έμαθα ότι εκτός από τις απώλειες λόγω δινορευμάτων Foucault και λόγω μαγνητικής υστέρησης, με το ΜΩμετρο μπορούμε επίσης να μετρήσουμε και τη χημική σύσταση του μετάλλου του κινητήρα, όπως επίσης και τις στροφές του.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=solarcon;386202][SIZE=2]Η οδηγία ΙΕΕΕ 43 ορίζει κατώφλι αποδεκτότητας διαρροής κινητήρα 1 ΜΩ / kV. Δηλαδή QUOTE]

[FONT=Courier New]
Ε φίλε μου, αυτά έχουν σχέση με την αντίσταση μόνωσης;

<<Οι απώλειες στις περιελίξεις των κινητήρων , σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία ***, οφείλονται στα δινορεύματα _facault_ και στη μαγνητική υστέρηση.>>

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχουν; Δεν έχουν; Τομογράφους επισκευάζει ο άνθρωπος! Είναι και πολύ φτασμένος λέμε! Α ρε Ηλία, κι εγώ σε πάω!

----------


## solarcon

Ρε FILMAN εσύ δεν ξέρεις να βγάλεις μια άσκηση με NORTON, τώρα ασχολείσαι και με αυτά ; Μάθε τα απλά πρώτα...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52430





> Τα αναγραφόμενα από μένα ενδεχομένως να μην είναι σωστά .



Έτσι φαίνεται...γιατι ξεχνάς και εύκολα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Μα η αντίσταση δεν αλλάζει ανάλογα με την εφαρμοζόμενη τάση δοκιμής, απλώς οι μεγάλες τάσεις χρησιμοποιούνται για να είναι μετρήσιμο το ρεύμα που περνάει από την αντίσταση της μόνωσης, έτσι δεν είναι; Αν έχουμε 9V τάση δοκιμής και 5GΩ αντίσταση μόνωσης, θα περάσει ρεύμα 1.8nA. Αν η τάση δοκιμής γίνει 500V το ρεύμα θα ανέβει στα 0.1μΑ. Άντε, τα 0.1μΑ να τα μετρήσω, τα 1.8nΑ όμως πώς θα τα μετρήσω;



Φίλιππε, *διευκρίνισα ότι δεν μιλάω για καθαρά ωμική αντίσταση αλλά για υπερπήδηση.*
 Και τα 9Β που λέω στη πραγματικότητα είναι <3Βολτ.

----------


## xrhstosmp

ας μπω και γω στην κουβεντα σας...μιας και ειμαι η συμπαθεια του φιλιππα  :Smile:  εννοειτε πως για να μετρισεις γενικα αντισταση μονωσης χρησιμοποιεις μονο μεγγερ. και με το πολυμετρο ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να βρεις ενα π.χ τυλιγμα κινητηρα που εχει βραχυκλωμα αλλα ειπαμε...μπορει! υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που και με το μεγγερ πρεπει να κανεις αρκετη ωρα τεστ (1-2 λεπτα) μεχρι να σου δειξει σφαλμα .και μου εχει τυχει μερικες φορες αυτο. ο ισχυον κανονισμος οριζει 500κΩ αντισταση μονωσης ως ελαχιστη τιμη για δικτυα τασης ως προς τη γη μεχρι 500ν και 1ΜΩ για δικτυα ως προς τη γη μεχρι 1κν .φιλε μου φιλιππα θα εμπενες σε ενα καραβι που το 40% των κινητηρων του και των γεννητριων του ειχαν  αντισταση μονωσης 200κΩ? μην πεις οχι,,,,γιατι εχεις μπει,,,σιγουρα! εκτος αν δεν εχεις μπει ποτε σε πλοιο...
φιλε μου φιλιππα.. ενω εισαι ωραιος ,γνωριζεις πολλα,κανεις ωραιο επιθετικο χιουμορ κλπ κλπ κλπ...μονο ενα πραγμα δεν ειναι καλο σε σενα. εισαι πολυ εγωιστης βρε αδερφε.. οτι και να πει καποιος -που εσυ θεωρεις ασχετο- θα το παρεις σιγουρα ελαφρια ενω θα μπορουσες πραγματικα να μαθεις περισσοτερα. π.χ σε βραχυκυκλωμα ασφαλειες Β,C,D,K,Z θα πεσουν ταυτοχρονα, εκτος και αν εσυ με καποιο μαγικο το μαλωνεις το βραχυκυκλωμα να μην ειναι πανω απο 25*Ιον .προσωπικα ,οσα καντηλια και να του χω ριξει (του βραχυκυκλωματος) μετρωντας βροχο βραχυκυκλωματος με αριστο οργανο (fluke 1653b) ποτε  βρηκα ενταση βραχυκυκλωματος κατω απο 880Α...

ΥΓ1. αυτο με την ουδετερωση (ΤΝ) κλπ σε καποιο ποστ σου δεν το καταλαβα ειλικρινα...τι εννοεις?
ΥΓ2. μην τα παρεις και με βριζεις , απεδειξε μου οτι λεω κοτσανες μπας και μαθω κιεγω ποτε τπτ...  :Smile:

----------


## dalai

> Ρουλεμάν κάδου?



 Εγω θα συμφωνισω με αυτο. Ελενξε αν η κινηση (περιστροφη) του καδου γινεται χωρις ιδιετερη αντισταση .Μπορει να χαλασε οπως εμενα και να σου ζεστανε πολυ το μοτερ

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε FILMAN εσύ δεν ξέρεις να βγάλεις μια άσκηση με NORTON, τώρα ασχολείσαι και με αυτά ; Μάθε τα απλά πρώτα...



Έλα μου ντε... Σα δε ντρέπομαι... Θα μάθω λοιπόν τα απλά πρώτα, και θα επανέλθω... Όπως π.χ. το ρεύμα που θα περάσει από ένα πηνίο ενωμένο παράλληλα σε μια πηγή εναλασσόμενου... Τουλάχιστον ξέρω πότε να εφαρμόσω θεώρημα Κennely και πότε όχι... Γι αυτό για άρχισε να το βουλώνεις, γιατί θα βγάλω κι άλλα άπλυτα στη φόρα... Αλλά τί να κάνουμε, έτσι είναι οι τεχνικοί των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών...

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε, *διευκρίνισα ότι δεν μιλάω για καθαρά ωμική αντίσταση αλλά για υπερπήδηση.*
> Και τα 9Β που λέω στη πραγματικότητα είναι <3Βολτ.



Μα δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να δούμε την κατάσταση της μόνωσης στην τάση λειτουργίας του κινητήρα; Και αν του δώσω 100kV σίγουρα θα καταρρεύσει η μόνωση, αλλά γιατί να το κάνω; Τι διαπίδυση να έχω στα 230V; Και μόνο το βερνίκι του εμαγιέ της περιέλιξης είναι για 5kV ή κάπου τόσο αν θυμάμαι καλά... Άρα γιατί η αντίσταση μόνωσης να είναι 250kΩ και εγώ να το θεωρήσω εντάξει; Πόσο πρέπει να είναι από το βερνίκι και μόνο; Και να φανταστείς ότι το σύρμα δεν ακουμπάει στο μέταλλο του κινητήρα!

----------


## FILMAN

Γεια σου ρε παλιόφιλε, τί γίνεται; Πού χάθηκες;




> ας μπω και γω στην κουβεντα σας...μιας και ειμαι η συμπαθεια του φιλιππα  εννοειτε πως για να μετρισεις γενικα αντισταση μονωσης χρησιμοποιεις μονο μεγγερ. και με το πολυμετρο ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να βρεις ενα π.χ τυλιγμα κινητηρα που εχει βραχυκλωμα αλλα ειπαμε...μπορει! υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που και με το μεγγερ πρεπει να κανεις αρκετη ωρα τεστ (1-2 λεπτα) μεχρι να σου δειξει σφαλμα. (Καλά, αν αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι ο κινητήρας έχει π.χ. πάρει νερά, αυτό θεωρείται πρόβλημα του κινητήρα; ) και μου εχει τυχει μερικες φορες αυτο. ο ισχυον κανονισμος οριζει 500κΩ αντισταση μονωσης ως ελαχιστη τιμη για δικτυα τασης ως προς τη γη μεχρι 500ν και 1ΜΩ για δικτυα ως προς τη γη μεχρι 1κν .φιλε μου φιλιππα θα εμπενες σε ενα καραβι που το 40% των κινητηρων του και των γεννητριων του ειχαν αντισταση μονωσης 200κΩ? μην πεις οχι,,,,γιατι εχεις μπει,,,σιγουρα! εκτος αν δεν εχεις μπει ποτε σε πλοιο... (Ρε φίλε, δεν ξέρω τι στάθμη μόνωσης είχαν οι ηλεκτρικές μηχανές των καραβιών που μπήκα, αλλά γιατί να έχουν 200kΩ; Τι πρέπει να μεσολαβεί ανάμεσα στο χαλκό της περιέλιξης και στο σίδερο του σώματος του κινητήρα για να έχω 200kΩ; )
> φιλε μου φιλιππα.. ενω εισαι ωραιος ,γνωριζεις πολλα,κανεις ωραιο επιθετικο χιουμορ κλπ κλπ κλπ... (Σ' αρέσει εεε;  ) μονο ενα πραγμα δεν ειναι καλο σε σενα. εισαι πολυ εγωιστης βρε αδερφε.. (Όχι ρε φίλε δεν είναι έτσι... Δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπουν οι άλλοι και ίσως φταίει το ότι δε με ξέρουν προσωπικά παρά μόνο βλέπουν τί γράφω...) οτι και να πει καποιος -που εσυ θεωρεις ασχετο- θα το παρεις σιγουρα ελαφρια ενω θα μπορουσες πραγματικα να μαθεις περισσοτερα. (Έχεις άδικο. Υπάρχουν τομείς που δεν ξέρω και το έχω παραδεχτεί, όπως είναι τα RF, τα ψυκτικά, κ.ά. Από κει και πέρα δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί όταν ξέρω κάτι θα πρέπει να μην το πω και να μην το υποστηρίξω όταν οι άλλοι αντιλέγουν. Εσύ τί θά 'κανες; ) π.χ σε βραχυκυκλωμα ασφαλειες Β,C,D,K,Z θα πεσουν ταυτοχρονα, εκτος και αν εσυ με καποιο μαγικο το μαλωνεις το βραχυκυκλωμα να μην ειναι πανω απο 25*Ιον .προσωπικα ,οσα καντηλια και να του χω ριξει (του βραχυκυκλωματος) μετρωντας βροχο βραχυκυκλωματος με αριστο οργανο (fluke 1653b) ποτε βρηκα ενταση βραχυκυκλωματος κατω απο 880Α... (Τι σχέση έχει τώρα αυτό με το θέμα; Δεν ξέρεις ότι η τιμή του βραχ/τος εξαρτάται από πολλά πράγματα, πολλές φορές δύσκολα στην εκτίμηση; Αν σου πω να μου υπολογίσεις το ρεύμα βραχ/τος στο τέρμα ενός καλωδίου 3Χ2.5 μήκους 100m θα είναι 880Α; Άρα βλέπεις ότι δεν είναι πάντα έτσι... Τώρα αν εσύ θες προστασία μόνο από υπερφορτώσεις και όχι από βραχ/ματα, βάλε ένα θερμικό διακόπτη κινητήρος να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. off topic.)
> 
> ΥΓ1. αυτο με την ουδετερωση (ΤΝ) κλπ σε καποιο ποστ σου δεν το καταλαβα ειλικρινα...τι εννοεις? (Ορίστε;  )
> ΥΓ2. μην τα παρεις και με βριζεις , απεδειξε μου οτι λεω κοτσανες μπας και μαθω κιεγω ποτε τπτ...



Γιατί να σε βρίσω κι άλλο, δεν σου έφταναν τα προηγούμενα;  :Lol:  Καλά, πλάκα κάνω...

----------


## solarcon

> Γι αυτό για άρχισε να το βουλώνεις, γιατί θα βγάλω κι άλλα άπλυτα στη φόρα... Αλλά τί να κάνουμε, έτσι είναι οι τεχνικοί των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών...



Ναι θα μου κλάσεις μια μάντρα. Στην Ευρωκλινική δουλεύω. Εαν ήσουν εσύ εκεί θα σε είχαν διώξει σε μια εβδομάδα...

----------


## FILMAN

Πού ξέρεις, άμα ήμουνα εγώ εκεί, μπορεί να μην ήσουνα εσύ...

----------


## solarcon

καλά...κάτσε άνεργος τώρα στο computer και μ.....σου και άσε εμένα να είμαι στο τμήμα βιοϊατρικής του καλύτερης κλινικής που υπάρχει. 

άσε τώρα..σε κάναμε πίπα εδώ. Τέλος έγινες αλοιφή.

----------


## FILMAN

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Δεν έχει πολύ πλάκα που εγώ κάθομαι και πληρώνομαι; Κάτσε εσύ και μέτρα SMD πυκνωτές να δεις μήπως η χωρητικότητά τους είναι διαφορετική από αυτή που γράφουνε επάνω τους, και άσε με εμένα... :Lol:

----------


## solarcon

ναι..κάθεσαι και πληρώνεσαι. Τώρα σε πίστεψα.
Ναι ρε για αυτό πληρώνομαι. Γιατί τους φτιάχνω αυτά που δεν φτιάχνονται...και τους γλυτώνω λεφτα.

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά αδιαφορώ στον ύψιστο βαθμό για το αν με πιστεύεις ή όχι. Σήμερα έχει 15 και είναι η μέρα μου! Σάμπως εσύ θα τα πάρεις; Εγώ δεν θα τα πάρω; Αχ, άτιμη ζωή...  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## navar

Παύσατε πυρ ορέ λεβέντες !!!!


(στο τέλος θα το βάλω για υπογραφή αυτό !)

----------


## FILMAN

Μηηηηηη, όχιιιιιιιι, γιατί κάθε φορά που το βάζεις ο solarcon έχει κυρώσεις από τους administrators! Μη φάει κανα ban και το έχεις και κρίμα στη συνείδησή σου!

----------


## solarcon

Ναι..Προς το παρόν έχεις φάει εσύ ban από εμένα…. :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Γεια σου ρε solarcon admin!

----------


## fm344

καλημερα.
λοιπον,το προβλημα του πλυντηριου λυθηκ με 235ευρω.
πηρα καινουργιο.
το προβλημα ηταν το ρουλεμαν.και ζητουσανε 150-180 ευρω για να το επιδιορθωσουν και μετα απο 1 μηνα σχεδον θα το φερναν,αν εβρησκαν τα ανταλακτικα,λογο του οτι ειναι πλαιο μοντελο.
αγορασα ενα zanussi zwf 385 και εχουμε το εξης μικρο προβλημα.
οι οδηγιες χρησεως δεν ειναι στα ελληνικα.αποτελεσμα να κανουμε πειραματα για το πως θα λειτουργει.ο χρονος που κανει να πληνει ειναι 1,50 με 2ωρες.
ξερει καπιος που μπορω να βρω οδηγιες στα ελληνικα ,αο το διαδυκτιο?
επισκεφτικα τη σελιδα της εταιρειας,αλλα δεν βρηκα οδηγιες.
ας ειναι και στα αγγλικα,δεν με πειραζει.

----------


## navar

και σε ποια γλώσσα ήταν η οδηγίες που είχε μέσα ? μιας και τα αγγλικά είπες δεν σε πειράζουν !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://safemanuals.com/user-guide-in...SSI/ZWG-385-_S

----------


## fm344

ολες οι γλωσσες εκτος απο ελληνικα και αγγλικα.και προτιμο τα ελληνικα απο ταα γγλικα,η,οποια αλλη γλωσσα,γιατι οπως παμε θα τα χασουμε τα ελληνικα και θα μιλαμε  αλλη γλωσσα εκτος απο την ητρικη μας.
ευχαριστω λυκιδευς.το εχω αυτο,αλαλ δεν μυ δινει το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο
αλλα εκανα το εξης.
κατεβασα ενα προγραμμα,που μετατρεπει το pdf σε word.
και τις οδηγιες που τις εχει δοση σε pdf μου το μετετρεψε σε απλο κειμενο και τις διαβασα.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> ολες οι γλωσσες εκτος απο ελληνικα και αγγλικα.και προτιμο τα ελληνικα απο ταα γγλικα,η,οποια αλλη γλωσσα,γιατι οπως παμε θα τα χασουμε τα ελληνικα και θα μιλαμε  αλλη γλωσσα εκτος απο την ητρικη μας.
> ευχαριστω λυκιδευς.το εχω αυτο,αλαλ δεν μυ δινει το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο
> αλλα εκανα το εξης.
> κατεβασα ενα προγραμμα,που μετατρεπει το pdf σε word.
> και τις οδηγιες που τις εχει δοση σε pdf μου το μετετρεψε σε απλο κειμενο και τις διαβασα.



δηλαδη εισαι ενταξει;ετσι;

----------


## klik

> ολες οι γλωσσες εκτος απο ελληνικα και αγγλικα.και προτιμο τα ελληνικα απο ταα γγλικα,η,οποια αλλη γλωσσα,γιατι οπως παμε θα τα χασουμε τα ελληνικα και θα μιλαμε  αλλη γλωσσα εκτος απο την ητρικη μας....



 γι'αυτό, καλά θα είναι να προσέχουμε πως γράφουμε... :Blink:  Έχουμε και εμείς ευθύνη γι'αυτό. :Smile:

----------


## ipso

Το κατάστημα που στο πούλησε είναι υποχρεωμένο να σου παράσχει Ελληνικό μανουαλ.
Αν και μου μυριζει παραεισαγωγη.
Για δες υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά?

----------


## dalai

> Εγω θα συμφωνισω με αυτο. Ελενξε αν η κινηση (περιστροφη) του καδου γινεται χωρις ιδιετερη αντισταση .Μπορει να χαλασε οπως εμενα και να σου ζεστανε πολυ το μοτερ



το ιδιο εκανα και εγω που το αλλαξα τελικα με ενα καινουργιο πλυντηριο
Να ξερεις ομως οτι ειναι κρίμα να πεταξεις το παλιο αν πιανουν τα χερια σου
Δυστυχώς χρειαζεται ενας εξολκεας ρουλεμαν ( τα εχουν διαφορα συνεργεια αυτοκινητων κλπ κλπ) για να βγαλεις το παλιο 
Μετα απλος το μετρας και αγοραζεις ενα ομοιο του εμποριου .Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι μαρκας. Για να βαλεις το καινουργιο μπορεις να το κανεις με ενα σφυρι και μια ξυλινη σφήνα. Θα εφτιαχνα  και το δικο μου αλλα μενω μακρια απο το πατρικο και δεν ειχα τα μεσα και το χρονο

----------


## SPEEDDRIVER

Ο κάδος του πλυντηρίου περιστρέφεται μόνο προς μία κατεύθυνση, μπορεί κάποιος να μας δώσει μια λύση;
Αρχικά δεν έστιβε, άλλαξα καρβουνάκια στο μοτέρ και από τότε περιστρέφεται μόνο προς μία κατεύθυνση, το μοτέρ λύθηκε αφού έκανα τα απαραίτητα σημάδια στο κέλυφος.

----------

